# Bloat on NLS: has anyone experienced it?



## sneakypete (Mar 7, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has had their Trophs bloat on NLS. If so, did you think the NLS was the reason? If not sure, would you mind listing any other possible contributing factors?

Thanks,

pete


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes. The usual, poor water quality (from adding lots of new fish) and agression in a new group.
Adding gobies at the same time may not have helped.


----------



## kilroy111 (Sep 25, 2006)

I don't think you can blame NLS. Any change of diet that is not done very slowly could make your fish more at risk of contracting bloat. I agree with 24, in that it is usually something else that brings it on...


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

STRESS - It's all stress caused by any number of reasons - change of diet, aggression, poor water quality or anything at all including spawning (or any combination). Too many people have good results using different foods to blame a particular brand of food is all I am saying.

Ray (with my humble opinion)


----------



## Nigel (Oct 31, 2004)

I would not rule out the possibility that the food caused the bloat but as has been stated there are other factors as well.

I would go through every thing leading up to the out brake and try to work out what happened. I have heard of other people that have had cases of bloat and food has been the cause.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

As a contributary factor it can not be ruled in or out but as loads of folk keep breed and raise Tropheus on nothing but NLS without bloat then as a primary cause its a none starter.
Now weather given poor water and aggression Tropheus are less likely to get bloat fed on veggie flake than NLS, well thats a possibility I guess, as is the reverse. :wink:


----------



## little swimmer (Dec 22, 2003)

At a guess you could blame food for causing Bloat, but I agree with what aready been said, in that alot of other factors need to be considered.
I know of people who wont use NLS on their Tropheus because they got their first cases of Bloat when using this food and the change in diet is the only thing they have changed in there routine while keeping Tropheus.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

i have had single, adult tropheus/petrochromis, from within a tank of many others of their kind, succumb to the condition of bloat, without any further developments. one could assume from these examples, that if the feed choice was relevant, more fish should have been affected within the same time line. HTH.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> I know of people who wont use NLS on their Tropheus because they got their first cases of Bloat when using this food and the change in diet is the only thing they have changed in there routine while keeping Tropheus.


I think in those cases that the fish may have been ripe for the disease and the change in food was the final stressor that brought it on. Possible they may also have overfed. Easy to do with NLS. Allowing trophs to gorge themselves on any new food is risky business. I think the reason it's never been nailed down to a single cause is that there is no single cause, just multiple stressors which weaken defenses and allow naturally occurring intestinal bacteria and parasites to multiply unchecked. JMHO.


----------



## mmd (Aug 26, 2007)

i have been overfeeding 2 inch duboisi maswa for 4-5 weeks now almost exclusively 1mm nls...and have had no problems so far


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

I've had some mbuna get bloat (not Tropheus) _while NLS was part of their diet _- but I don't blame the food, or rather, if it contributed in any way it was from added stress caused by me overfeeding them or changing their diet too rapidly.

You can overfeed with even the best of foods to the point of it becoming an added stressor, I believe.


----------



## dobbin4 (Sep 1, 2005)

Over feeding can cause bloat but good filtration and water changes should over come this within reason. :lol: :thumb: 
I beleive its not the food but the condition of the water and tank etc that cause bloat.
Most that feed 3 + times a day small amounts do best when young
But i cut back when they are older. Breeding on ward.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

I believe there are several things that lead to bloat far before food becomes an issue... it's just like icing on the cake though.

Blaming it on food is the easiest thing to do so why not?

I know if it is the culprit I would have lost all mine long time ago, I feed my colony about 10 tsp. a day.

My other colony got a lot more then that and the only problem I had was not having enough people to buy fry.


----------

